# Have you seen Buc-ee's new T-shirt...



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

...


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

That's a good one. Nobody ever told me that though.


----------



## jeepjoe (Aug 27, 2006)

I apologize for my fellow 2-coolers for not seeing the value of this post. That t-shirt is freakin' funny, can't wait to get one. Thanks for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Thats funny.I went to 4 different stores looking for a shirt like that.We saw a sign on 10 thats said that and I cracked up.Do you mind telling me where you got it?


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

lol, my wife bought one a few weeks ago but I can't remember exactly what it said, something along the lines of "Power to the Beaver" or "Respect the Beaver" 

You know someone in their marketing dept. is having big fun with this whole "beaver" thing


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

I usually get ice and gas and hit the road. But "Respect the Beaver"...now that has some potential. B&P


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

The new Buc-cees in Wharton had a ton...some pretty cool camo stuff too.


----------



## dhingle (Feb 10, 2006)

the store in madisonville has at least the "power to the beaver" one.


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

*Luling had it last Friday.*


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

Buc-ee's status on Facebook had this posted up a couple weeks ago.

* Buc-ee's has a New T-Shirt Available, "My Overbite is Sexy!" Get yours at the Buc-ee's in Luling, Madisonville or Wharton. (If you'd like to see it sold in another location, send in a suggestion at www.bucees.com)*


----------

